# which wastegate spring to use?



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

I am installing a 60 trim turbo aiming to boost 22-23psi.

What wastegate psi spring should I use?

Thanks


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Whats the lowest boost pressure u want to run?


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> Whats the lowest boost pressure u want to run?


15psi at the very lowest, but probably 23 daily driven.

Can't decide between precision or tial gate.

IF I go with precision gate, I have adjustability from 1.5psi to 25psi. The precision gate is also 25$ cheaper.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

then get the 15psi spring if you are getting the tial or get the precision and have all the springs...


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

figure it this way: the wastegate spring pressure itself will be the lowest boost that youll be able to run. with a boost controller, you can usually go to about double the spring pressure. so, like 514passatvr6 said, go for the 15 psi spring if thats the lowest boost youd like to run.


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

Been running a 12 pound spring for a couple years now with boost controller. With the boost controller I can run nearly double the spring rate - normally around town it only takes 12 psi to have a little fun.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i have a 1 bar spring


----------

